# CC server response a bit off



## Norm (14 Dec 2010)

It's been fine with me today but the CC forums have been mighty slow and about 2/3 of my page requests have failed to load on either of the machines here. 

Other sites have been fine, as has other internet use (email, installing programs etc).


----------



## snorri (14 Dec 2010)

Testing testing, previous attempts at posting this morning failed to load. 



edit Ah well ok this time


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

I modified the MySQL settings last night, but have now reverted them back. Let me know how it goes for the rest of the day?

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

I've also put a support ticket in to the host - just in case it's a network issue.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Shaun (14 Dec 2010)

It was someone else's fault ... phew!!!

Turns out the big mega super fast internet thingy in London - what directs all the internet stuff all over the place - was having a head-fit and refusing to work properly, so some of the CC stuff was left in the basket.

It's been given a Lemsip now and is feeling much better.  

. . . more technical bulletins to follow . . .


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Dec 2010)

Simples!!


----------



## Panter (14 Dec 2010)

Admin said:


> It was someone else's fault ... phew!!!
> 
> Turns out the big mega super fast internet thingy in London - what directs all the internet stuff all over the place - was having a head-fit and refusing to work properly, so some of the CC stuff was left in the basket.
> 
> ...




Now that's the sort of techie speak even I can follow  



(and thanks for the fix/updates BTW  )


----------

